

Reddit Page /r/circlejerk Clones 4Chan's Design - Ascendancy
http://www.insidethewebb.com/2010/04/subreddit-rcirclejerk-clones-4chan-design/

======
gcb
bout a link? Ktxby

~~~
billturner
Here ya go: <http://www.reddit.com/r/circlejerk>

~~~
Ascendancy
Haha sorry I forgot to add it. Pretty crazy though

